# Modern, eco-friendly keepsake boxes - craftsman/woman wanted to mfg



## Kiersten (May 26, 2008)

Hi guys! It's been awhile since I've been on LJ but wanted to reach out with a proposition. I am adding a charity component to my website and would like to retail, US-made, eco-friendly keepsake boxes (in the same sort of style as Mod Mom Furniture) to my customers and give a portion to charities supporting abused and missing children.

I immediately thought of LJ first and wondered if anyone here is interested in building 50 at a time. We'd work on the design together but it would be very simple and modern.

I'd need to know what we're looking at per box in terms of mfg cost.

If anyone is interested, please write below or contact me directly at [email protected]

Thanks so much for your help!

Kiersten

http://www.modmomfurniture.com


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Renner will build them for you.


----------



## Kiersten (May 26, 2008)

Thanks so much to all of you who've written in! I think we're all set now. I'm working with Jesse in Missouri. 

Thanks!
Kiersten


----------

